
Looking for the One: How I Went on 150 Dates in 4 Months - sridca
https://medium.com/the-mission/looking-for-the-one-how-i-went-on-150-dates-in-4-months-bf43a095516c#.yuezhkg9k
======
NTDF9
As a 27 Yr old guy in SF, I agree with bot style dating.

I started out wanting to find a healthy relationship possibly leading to
marriage and a happy life.

Then I realized that for women, dating is a hell lot easier today. They
literally need to just swipe right because pretty much every man swipes right
on every woman.

Poor women go in thinking these men want relationships.

So, even when they meet an above average guy, they think that this awesome guy
really likes her(when the reality is he just wants a hookup)

As a result, women end up obsessing over the awesome guy and keep flaking on
the genuine normal guy.

I ended up doing the same thing awesome guys do...meet a lot of women, and
don't expect a good personality or anything good in return from women. Just
hookup.

Am I happy? No. But at least I get laid.

TLDR: Women put in zero effort I'm dating and flake a lot. Average women
expect above average men. The juice is not worth the squeeze.

------
PhilWright
With modern dating apps such as Tinder it is now possible for someone to
realistically find and go on a huge number of first dates. This was just not
practical before the Internet. It would have taken a massive effort to just
find and meet and then get a date with that number of people.

Surely this means people will become far more picky than they were in the past
as they feel they have a larger possible pool to pick from. But if everyone
becomes more picky does that mean the desirable people are getting many more
offers than before and the less desirable then finding it impossible to
develop long term partnerships?

~~~
collyw
Speed dating was around for years before Tinder.

------
gravypod
This is incentive but it makes me sad.

Has the love that was once been put into reproduction been "refined" into
swiping left and right or writing bots?

Are the days gone of meeting someone, getting to know them, and saying "darn I
like person"?

It's all so robotic, cold, and impersonal

------
bproctor
...Thank God I'm married.

------
midgetjones
Probably shouldn't have left someone else's OKC details public on the post.

